# MLB predictions



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

NL West San Francisco
NL Central St Louis
NL East Philadelphia

NL wild card Atlanta

AL West Texas
AL Central Detroit
AL East Boston uke:

AL wild card New York uke:

I know everyone here will think the Twinks will win the AL central, and that's understandable,but I think Detroit has the best and most complete pitching staff in that division.

Phillie wins it all.

Let's here your predictions.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Well, St. Loius is going nowhere fast. Wainright is already out for the season, carpenter just pulled a hammy and is put together with superglue and after that they have pretty much nothing for starting pitching. They may just end up trading their hof first baseman for pitching and picks. I would look for the reds or cubs out of the NL central.

Detroit I just can't believe in, too many head cases. Twins will win the AL central.

The rest, well could be but there is always a surprise team every year.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I think Milwaukee might be a tougher out in the central than people think. The rest looks pretty good, hopefully tampa can get in the mix and only let one of the evil empires into the playoffs.

AL
East - Boston
Central - Detroit
West - Texas
WC - Tampa

NL
East - Philly
Central - Brew Crew
West - San Fran
WC - San Diego

World Champs

Back-to-Back titles for the Giants


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

You're right about the Brew Crew. I forgot about them.


----------

